# Panel über TCP/IP auf den PC abbilden/bedienen



## sven (28 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein über TCP/IP angeschlossenes Panel vom Laptop/PC aus beobachten bzw. auch Werte in der Steuerung vom PC aus über das Panel ändern.
Hat jemand so etwas (oder ähnlich) schon erfolgreich   gemacht.
Bei nicht erfolgreich wäre ein Hinweis natürlich auch gerne gehört.

Danke

Sven


----------



## JesperMP (28 November 2006)

Für Siemens panele gibt es "smartaccess" und "smartservice".


----------



## KalEl (28 November 2006)

oder du konvertierst das panel auf pc. dann hängen beide parallel an der steuerung


----------



## Jelly (29 November 2006)

*konvertieren?*

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe mich über dieses thema auch schon etwas informiert, aber wie geht das dann: das Panel auf den rechner konvertieren?

gibt ne ne "how-to" anleitung oder so?

danke!


----------



## AndyPed (29 November 2006)

Das konvertieren geht relativ einfach.
Protool öffnen, Projekt öffnen und auf Datei => konvertieren starten und als Zielgerät PC auswählen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 November 2006)

AndyPed schrieb:


> Das konvertieren geht relativ einfach.
> Protool öffnen, Projekt öffnen und auf Datei => konvertieren starten und als Zielgerät PC auswählen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Natürlich nicht vergessen, eine andere Adresse einzustellen  !!


----------



## Jelly (29 November 2006)

*runtime?*

ich glaube ich hab hier was anderes gemeint.
es gibt ja dieses runtime, womit ich auf dem pc genau die tasten und sollwerte ändern kann, als ob ich vor dem panel stehen würde..

das ist es aber nicht oder?

ausserdem geht das übers mpi

habs mal probiert, aber irgendwie find ich nicht, wo ich das zielgerät aussuchen kann..

trotzdem, mal weitersuchen....


----------



## Hahnus (29 November 2006)

*runtime*

Per integrierter Runtime geht das einfach- alles so lassen wie's im Projekt eingestellt ist und Runtime straten auswählen. Dein PC muß aber dann genau wie das Panel mit der SPS verbunden sein (MPI über CP oder MPI-Adapter). Dein normales Panel ist in dem Moment dann wohl abgesteckt. Per TCP/IP geht das glaube ich bloß mit dem angesprochenen SMARTAccess.

Grüße
Hahnus


----------



## mst (29 November 2006)

hallo,
ich weis nich was für ein Panel du hast, aber wenn es um einen Panel PC geht, dann kannst du ja unter WinXP eine Remot Verbindung aufbauen.

Ansonsten ein VNC benutzen: "Ultra VNC" oder von Dameware den Remote Controler

mfg mst


----------



## sven (30 November 2006)

*Danke, aber...*

Hallo,

danke für die bisherige Hilfe. Ich habe es 
1. realisiert mit dem SmartClient
2. halb realisiert mit dem Internet Explorer

aber:
Über den Explorer bekomme ich eine Verbindung, kann mich jedoch nicht über den LOGIN einhaken. Fehlermeldung 
*400 Bad Request*

*Syntax of the client request is invalid*


muß ich hierfür nun ein spezielles Passwort haben???

Gruß Sven


----------



## Cliff (4 Dezember 2006)

> muß ich hierfür nun ein spezielles Passwort haben


Ja!
Bei einem jungfräulichem Gerät ist es die altbekannte '100'.
Klappt bei mir eigentlich auch ganz gut die gamnze Sache. Einziges Problem: Meine Antivirus- Software (Server- seitig verwaltet) beharkt sich mit den von Siemens verwendeten Java Teilen.
Muss also zur Zeit immer erst meinen Viren- Scanner (GData) deaktivieren bis ich fernwarten kann...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## pvbrowser (5 Dezember 2006)

*pvbrowser installieren*

Du kannst auf dem Panel PC http://pvbrowser.org unter Windows XP Professional installieren.

Dann hast Du von überall Zugriff über TCP.
Browser basierte Visualisierung über pvbrowser.


----------

